# Finally Here



## ibot (24 March 2013)

So i have finally arrived in Chester or Kingsley to be exact  
Id like to thank those that have helped me move up here with info and just letting me moan 
Now i need to find a radio station i know this is silly but its not that easy lol!!

I have gone with straw and feeding hay so if anyone knows a cheap place to get these things let me know.
My only complaint is this snow what is going on 
Paddy arrived on friday he got on the trailer in Worcester where it was sunny and warm and got off in Narnia 

Hope you are all surviving the snow let me know when you all want to meet up,
XXX


----------



## quirky (24 March 2013)

Glad your move has gone well 
All I can say to Paddy is .... wait for the rain!!

I moved from Nottingham (with horse) to the NW 15 years ago and I still can't believe the difference in ground conditions .

We always joke that as soon you get to Thellwall Viaduct (going North) that it starts raining. Seeing as you are just before that, you may be lucky


----------



## ibot (24 March 2013)

quirky said:



			Glad your move has gone well 
All I can say to Paddy is .... wait for the rain!!

I moved from Nottingham (with horse) to the NW 15 years ago and I still can't believe the difference in ground conditions .

We always joke that as soon you get to Thellwall Viaduct (going North) that it starts raining. Seeing as you are just before that, you may be lucky 

Click to expand...

Oh No  no where is safe from this crazy weather


----------



## webble (24 March 2013)

Hello and welcome the weather isnt always this bad I promise. Where did you end up? I think Gibsons do straw aswell as hay and shavings and feed 

Re radio how old are you and what do you like? I listen to Radio 4 or cds so I might not be the best to ask


----------



## ibot (24 March 2013)

hey

I have paddy at Neil Foxs? the people i have met at the yard so far are lovely and paddy has settled into life there nicely, although not very happy about the weather.

What is the story with the bins!!! you guy must spend your life trying to remember what goes in what bin 
whats a CD i still listen to tapes lol when i do housework and jobs i like to hum along to the radio, Simon Cowell i am sure would say i sound like a bird screeching 
I did get my first bit of hay and straw from Gibsons but its so expensive  anyone know of a friendly farmer??


----------



## quirky (24 March 2013)

ibot said:



			What is the story with the bins!!! you guy must spend your life trying to remember what goes in what bin 

Click to expand...

Not only that, trying to remember which week is which bin collection .
I have 2 neighbours and we have to wait for the organised one to put his bin out so we know which one is due


----------



## karen_c (24 March 2013)

Welcome 

Not sure about hay/straw etc I'm afraid as my monster is on full livery but if you have time for a pootle round in the car lots of farms seem to advertise hay/straw by the roadside. You could try Sevenoaks saddlery/farm supplies in Antrobus as well (01606 892700)

If you're in Kingsley you're only about 10mins away from me! Hope you're settling in ok


----------



## Asha (24 March 2013)

Welcome to Cheshire

Sounds like your not to far from delamere forest. Lots of off road hacking, luck you!

I lived in Devon for a few years, and the temperature drop is a shock, but im sure you'll both climatise......... eventually

Have a look at the website 'cheshire horse', you may find supplies on there.

Enjoy !


----------



## ibot (24 March 2013)

In our house in Worcester we had oil which we had run out christmas time, so we now have central heating which is AMAZING!!!
i can now feel my feet before i leave the house 
I actually saw the sun today was starting to wonder if it was just an internet legend 
Anyone wants to meet me i have 2 friends that are local otherwise i am billy no mates feel free to PM me 
although i do have some facinating talks with my horse and puppy


----------



## horsesatemymoney (28 March 2013)

Welcome  Real Radio (105.4) is a good one, or Key 103 Manchester. Radio City (96.7?) can tell I do lots of driving! Although there is rubbish weather, you are now near Robinsons and Derby House


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			Welcome  Real Radio (105.4) is a good one, or Key 103 Manchester. Radio City (96.7?) can tell I do lots of driving! Although there is rubbish weather, you are now near Robinsons and Derby House 

Click to expand...

What really?? wow if you fancy a road trip let me know.
so wed i thought i would go to Roncorn Sainsburys i ended up at co op in WARRINGTON 
thought id try again yesterday and after yard id go to Nantwich again to try and find sainsburys but ended up in CREWE at morrisons have no idea what is going on im a bit scared now to try and find sainsburys


----------



## webble (29 March 2013)

ibot said:



			What really?? wow if you fancy a road trip let me know.
so wed i thought i would go to Roncorn Sainsburys i ended up at co op in WARRINGTON 
thought id try again yesterday and after yard id go to Nantwich again to try and find sainsburys but ended up in CREWE at morrisons have no idea what is going on im a bit scared now to try and find sainsburys 

Click to expand...

There is a Sainsburys at Cheshire Oaks and a Tesco in Helsby which is pretty close to you


----------



## Asha (29 March 2013)

ibot said:



			What really?? wow if you fancy a road trip let me know.
so wed i thought i would go to Roncorn Sainsburys i ended up at co op in WARRINGTON 
thought id try again yesterday and after yard id go to Nantwich again to try and find sainsburys but ended up in CREWE at morrisons have no idea what is going on im a bit scared now to try and find sainsburys 

Click to expand...

If you came in to natwich on the A51, you will have driven past the sainsburys to get Morrisons
Basically go past reaseheath college ( on your left) and take 2nd left at little roundabout. Then you'll come to another roundabout. Take 4th exit, which takes you into Nantwich and you will see it.


----------



## Elsiecat (29 March 2013)

Someone said robinsons? I'm in!

I think you'll find the area lovely OP. Don't forget to visit blue planet!


----------



## karen_c (29 March 2013)

No need to go all the way to Nantwich to find Sainsburys - there's one in Northwich which is probably closer if you're in Norley 

Robinsons road trip sounds like a great idea. Especially since it's just after payday


----------



## Asha (29 March 2013)

karen_c said:



			No need to go all the way to Nantwich to find Sainsburys - there's one in Northwich which is probably closer if you're in Norley 

Robinsons road trip sounds like a great idea. Especially since it's just after payday 

Click to expand...

Great idea, im in for a trip to Robinsons, be good to put faces to some names


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

ok so lets do it a visit to Robinsons  any day good for anyone? if i can meet someone and follow that would be cool or i could pick someone up? must warn you my car has more straw in than my stable 

My kids are refusing to come to try and find a shop with me now so we might have to all starve  they are scared that we might end up in Scotland next time


----------



## dollface (29 March 2013)

Runcorn doesn't have a sainsburys so you will struggle to find it lol. You do know there is a morrisons in frodsham and a tescos in helsby! I'm up for a road trip, once my front door is returned (see text I've just sent!)


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

Well lets just say i can get lost on a straight road


----------



## Asha (29 March 2013)

ibot said:



			Well lets just say i can get lost on a straight road 

Click to expand...

Brilliant

I could pick you up enroute to Robinsons, rather than lose you on the M6 if that helps ??


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

Asha that would be amazing now we just have to come up with a day and time


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

If Robinsons is insane there is always Gibsons??


----------



## dollface (29 March 2013)

I'll come for the social (and scenery if ibot is driving lol) but won't b buying from Robinsons


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

well dollface i am sure we will see lots of the area if i drive  if my past is anything to go by


----------



## LovesCobs (29 March 2013)

I moved last summer  delamere way is lovely.they changed the bins recently so we all hate it, I don't use the food one lol! I'm nearer to Whitchurch and Malpas but it took me ages to find the closest corner type shop and chippy lol


----------



## ibot (29 March 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			I moved last summer  delamere way is lovely.they changed the bins recently so we all hate it, I don't use the food one lol! I'm nearer to Whitchurch and Malpas but it took me ages to find the closest corner type shop and chippy lol
		
Click to expand...

how did you find it when you arrived??  Yep bins total pain can not believe they even go into the bins to check it all correct


----------



## LovesCobs (29 March 2013)

Yes they do! They didn't take one if mine once as my friend had put something 'incorrect' on top of the rest of thw plastic stuff, instead of leaving just that they left the whole bin! If in doubt I just bung it in the black bin lol
. I love it here and my youngest daughter is thriving. Though I've moved from city to country. Rain wise, well I'm originally from Manchester so nuff said! Oh and radio station, I set mine to manchesters Capital 102, it goes fuzzy in Chester centre but ok every where else for me.


----------



## Flame_ (29 March 2013)

106.1, Real XS, Manchester's Classic Rock station. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope you're liking Cheshire.


----------



## ibot (30 March 2013)

i do like it i think my yard is gay capital of the world but intresting enough 
i have spoken to about 5 neighbours and you know what they say everyone needs good neighbours  So far i have borrowed an onion from one and another has helped me when i had a power cut and my alarm on the outside of the house was going off 
The kids like it here but need a few friends but so far they are not killing each other which has to be a good thing roll on school starting


----------



## dollface (30 March 2013)

Shame you didn't arrive earlier as the forest ggs are great. We're going to see Paloma Faith in July but its a sell out. Your yard is the gay capital!


----------



## ibot (30 March 2013)

dollface said:



			Shame you didn't arrive earlier as the forest ggs are great. We're going to see Paloma Faith in July but its a sell out. Your yard is the gay capital!
		
Click to expand...

is that a known fact then???


----------



## Asha (30 March 2013)

dollface said:



			Shame you didn't arrive earlier as the forest ggs are great. We're going to see Paloma Faith in July but its a sell out. Your yard is the gay capital!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, you learn something new every day


----------



## ibot (30 March 2013)

well i think i have sussed out my yard  finally lol 

I am so proud of myself today i went to Chester Oaks  i only got lost once how great is that  
Wow the marks is AMAZING !!!!!!!
Have noticed that you have to be a rally driver to get throu the traffic lights they change so quick.

Nicky
x


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 March 2013)

ibot said:



			If Robinsons is insane there is always Gibsons??
		
Click to expand...

Ooo yeah, Gibsons. And Hope Valley at Somerford. And Alsager. All miles better than Derby House and Robbies.


----------



## LovesCobs (1 April 2013)

Gibsons? Address please I don't know that one


----------



## dollface (1 April 2013)

It's in Kingsley, can't miss it as its one of only a few shops!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 April 2013)

Lovescobs said:



			Gibsons? Address please I don't know that one 

Click to expand...

http://www.wtgibson.co.uk/


----------



## LovesCobs (1 April 2013)

Thank u 
Mustn't go...... Really want to go...... Really shouldn't go .....


----------



## ibot (2 April 2013)

dollface is right its one of like 3 shops in Kingsley


----------



## BlairandAzria (4 April 2013)

Gibsons is small and expensive though! I love hope valley at somerford, Robbies DH and oak field are worth a hit - I usually do the three together!


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Gibsons is small and expensive though! I love hope valley at somerford, Robbies DH and oak field are worth a hit - I usually do the three together! 

Click to expand...

as i am sure you know i have no idea where any of those places are 

Went to Gibsons today found  one of the members of staff rude so left but it was just IMO lol


----------



## dollface (4 April 2013)

Wonder who that was as they are usually nice. Maybe I'll introduce yo to a few of them x


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

I was talking to a chap there and he was like oh i remember you from last time  So already i have a name for myself  lol


----------



## BlairandAzria (4 April 2013)

Was that in the feed store or the saddlery that they were rude? The boys in the feed store are always lovely


----------



## ibot (4 April 2013)

twas the feed and i am sure she did not mean to she was prob busy


----------



## Fimbacob (5 April 2013)

Ive known one of them to be a bit rude, and dont forget when one of them was in my shop and I had a barney with her! But in 20 years of going there thats the only times. People in Cheshire are lovely! Honest!!!


----------



## ibot (5 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Ive known one of them to be a bit rude, and dont forget when one of them was in my shop and I had a barney with her! But in 20 years of going there thats the only times. People in Cheshire are lovely! Honest!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol its still really early days im pretty lonely at the moment my kids are driving me mad and i feel like i am constantly walking on egg shells at the yard


----------



## Fimbacob (5 April 2013)

We will have to find you another yard then. Horses are meant to be fun, and the yard youre on is a big part of that. I can see a major tea drinking, heads together session on the cards...


----------



## dollface (6 April 2013)

Shall we do this tomorrow then?


----------



## ibot (6 April 2013)

dollface said:



			Shall we do this tomorrow then?
		
Click to expand...

when and where and time??


----------



## dollface (6 April 2013)

Yep 2pm for a walk and a natter round the forest


----------



## ibot (6 April 2013)

awesome 

see you all tomorrow by the thing that i think is a helicopter


----------

